# touchpad absolute mode;  want relative or fix range [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Hello;  I have a Toshiba M700 laptop with a touchpad which is working in 'absolute' mode.  The problem is that the range is wrong so that I can't get the pointer into the edgemost 10% or so of the screen.  Solutions would be to switch the pad into 'relative' mode (better) or correct the range.  I can't see from the output of lspci or lsusb what the touchpad device is, but nowadays they're all Synaptics, right?  The laptop is running KDE+plasma+systemd.

----------

## eccerr0r

I can't see why a touchpad (that doesn't have a screen underneath; i.e., not a touchscreen device) should ever be run in absolute mode, it would be near impossible to hit anything... so don't settle for absolute mode!

Is your xorg.log showing that you're actually pulling in/running the synaptics (or libinput) driver?

Make sure your INPUT_DEVICES includes synaptics or libinput and ensure that xorg-drivers is rebuilt with these correct USE flags and restart X.

----------

## mounty1

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Make sure your INPUT_DEVICES includes synaptics or libinput and ensure that xorg-drivers is rebuilt with these correct USE flags and restart X.

 Thank you;  that fixed it.

----------

